# [SOLVED] Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300



## petsar (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey,

I`ve just bought a new computer and this is my old one.
Now I thought I would try to overclock the old one since I`ve never done it before it would be nice to try learn it now..
Problem is my BIOS... cant change anything there, seemse locked?
This old computer is HP buildt exept some small changes ( RAM, power supply and grapich card)
Can someone give me a tip on how to unlock the bios and maybe tell me if this can be overclocked?  guess it can but if it will be much better with games?





CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q9300 @ 2.50GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.7 / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 2 x 3072 KB
Core : Yorkfield (45 nm) / Stepping : M1
Freq : 1999.82 MHz (333.3 * 6)

MB Brand : PEGATRON CORPORATION
MB Model : Benicia
NB : Intel P35/G33/G31 rev A2
SB : Intel 82801IR (ICH9R) rev 02

GPU Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti
GPU Clocks : Core 900 MHz / RAM 2004 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 8192 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 400 MHz (5:6) @ 5-5-5-18
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 3 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 4 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Corsair


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300*

you cant unlock a bios if the manufacturer of the computer has locked it. This is why most overclockers build their own computers.

Anyways your cpu is not very good for overclocking as it is.


----------



## petsar (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300*

okey  thanks alot


----------

